# Leading...



## Kbar Barrel Horses (Aug 5, 2009)

My two minis are great. Super gentle. They stand for the farrier, shots and deworming, etc. They load and stand tied. But, I can not get them to lead, most of the time. I push on thier butts and drive them to get them to go anywhere or carry feed(which rarely works on the on I want to show) Sometimes they lead fine and sometimes they wont move at all. Any help would be great....books, dvds or trainers in the Decatur, Texas area....Thanks!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 5, 2009)

I wish I could offer more help - I have the same problem with my two




Just depends on their mood - some days they are almost perfect with leading. Others, not so much. I have some of the Meredith Hodges books and videos. When I take the time to use them, they actually help me a lot with our little 'long eared issues'



In fact, when the weather gets a little cooler I hope we can have more training sessions. Best wishes with your 'kids'!


----------



## RebelsHope (Aug 5, 2009)

In teaching Sophie to lead I just rewarded her every few steps, then we would walk a few more. Another reward, a scratched, a treat, standing for a minute. Never forget that often the best reward to a donkey is to be left alone. We try for one step, then for two, then three. But the most time is spent rewarding one step. Slowly increase the number of steps and go wild when she offers several, a scratch, good girl, and then left alone a bit.

Another method is to teach leading next to a fence. When the donkey stops, try her up and leave her for 5 or 10 min. Then try again. Every time she stops tie her up and leave. Then come back and try again.

Alway remember to stop on a good note. Do something she knows well, even if it is just stand to be groomed or pick up her feet.

Keep at it, you can do it!!

btw I actually joined giddyupflix.com, just so I could rent some donkey training videos.


----------



## Kbar Barrel Horses (Aug 6, 2009)

Great I will try that with them. Thanks!!! My little gelding leads better than the soon to be gelding. I really never noticed how bad there were till I got my miniature horse and he leads like a big horse. I know they are different donkeys\horses. Atleast my donkeys are sweet. They are so cute. They have man crushes on my open horse. He is really pretty. They live with him. They just follow him around every where.


----------

